# I broke my camera. Need advice



## ygb (Nov 6, 2014)

today my canon 60d got knocked out of my hand and crashed to the floor:-(
I need to figure out if I can fix it. It seems that maybe is something wrong with the mirror as all images come out black and mirror is not moving when lens is off.
I can't seem to be able to find any local repair shop that I can take it to diagnose the problem.
It seems I will have to ship it somewhere. Not sure if it should be shipped to canon or third party and if it's worth looking around for cheaper price.
I know it's not the most expensive camera in the world but $650 for the body and $500 to replace a lens is way out of my budget right now.
I talked to royalcameras.com and the guy told me that lense could be fixable, but I don't hold my hope high on that as the plastic is broken, but at least I would like to fix the body if possible.
Any suggestions?
Thank you
Yuliya


----------



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it covered by insurance?


----------



## ygb (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't have insurance:-( what kind of insurance covers a camera?


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 6, 2014)

This happened to my 5D3 but I was able to find a local repair shop and they did a good job for a very reasonable price. Hopefully you will find someone or maybe even Canon.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2014)

ygb said:


> I don't have insurance:-( what kind of insurance covers a camera?



Sorry to hear that.  You can check with your home owner's or renter's insurance agent to see if there is a rider available for that kind of equipment.

Good luck.


----------



## ygb (Nov 6, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> This happened to my 5D3 but I was able to find a local repair shop and they did a good job for a very reasonable price. Hopefully you will find someone or maybe even Canon.


may I ask what was a reasonable price?


----------



## ygb (Nov 6, 2014)

charlie,
For the future. What insurance would you recommend for this kind of equipment?


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 6, 2014)

About $150 to replace the camera back. The toggle switch had fallen off. Took about 3-4 days.


----------



## Trey (Jan 9, 2015)

I have State Farm insurance for all of my home and car insurance. When I bought my 6G shortly before Christmas I contacted my agent and he added a $10,000 "personal property" policy for $82 a month. That's a small price to pay knowing that I am covered plus plus


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jan 9, 2015)

Even if you do have insurance that will cover this damage, it probably isn't worth filing a claim. Repairing the camera is probably going to run somewhere between $100 and a few hundred dollars, and you're unlikely to reach your deductible. I've had a few repairs done at Canon, and they seem to be fairly pricey, even with the CPS discount. I'd shop around at some of the independent shops that are well known around the internet.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 9, 2015)

Too little information.
Where do you live?

Your home insurance company will recommend someone who sells High Value Personal Property Insurance or, amazingly enough, you can even do an Internet search for camera insurance - Google Search to get some answers.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 9, 2015)

This is an older thread, but SAVE THAT CAMERA!  It turns out, broken or not, Canon offers something they call the "loyalty program" which allows you trade in old camera for a discount credit off a newer (usually refurbished) camera.  It matters not that the old camera is broken.


----------

